

Kholsa ordered to open the gate to Martins beach - jmspring
http://m.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Judge-orders-billionaire-to-open-gate-to-Martins-5938974.php

======
jmspring
Kholsas tone deafness never ceases to amaze me.

~~~
jacquesct
Can't he just get everyone to sign waivers to access his property to go to the
beach? Or display a if you cross his property people do so entirely at their
own risk?

~~~
chrisbennet
I think the state should ease his mind on that score by taking the access path
by emininent domain.

